# Avia Swissonic



## Guest (May 27, 2015)

i bought this Swissonic esa 9154 ages back but came across it a couple of week as ago having a rummage, when i bought it i hoped all it would need would be a battery but no such luck, after a quick check over i found one half of the coil was open circuit [ i assume it has 2 windings for north and south magnetism to keep the balance swinging?] fortunately an eBay seller had a few of these coils, it arrived a few days ago and was duly fitted after a quick lube job, these movements are really nice to work on and very simple and once the battery was fitted of it went right away, its currently losing 4 secs a day which i guess is pretty good, these apparently run at 28,000 BPH and the second hand is very smooth, the watch is a nice size at 41mm inc crown and the case is stainless steel, the dial is excellent as is the crystal, i have put it on a new old style bracelet which i think it suits, so quite pleased.heres some pics.......................B



































stupid thing is...yet another i will never wear :sad:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

very nice i like it :smile: might get another electronic one day i had bad luck with a roamer i bought off a company on the net called madaboutwatches i think i bought a pup as Paul (silverhawk) found it to be in a very poor state with damaged battery clamp, duff coil and the feet had been removed off the face thats after the second hand fell off!


----------

